# i have rescued a coastal python



## pat_adel (Sep 22, 2008)

what will i need toi keep him healthy some please help


----------



## Rocky (Sep 22, 2008)

Er?


----------



## Jakee (Sep 22, 2008)

Not jumping down your throat or anything but what is the point of this thread ???


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 22, 2008)

is there anything wrong with it?


----------



## pat_adel (Sep 22, 2008)

im sorry everyone i had 2 pages open and got confused sorry


----------



## Bouncer (Sep 22, 2008)

A carers permit for a start


----------



## pat_adel (Sep 22, 2008)

well its biting but i put a heat light in there because they had a 45 watt house globe in there but now has a heat globe should i put anything else in there oohhhh and ther is a water bowl in there


----------



## Sel (Sep 22, 2008)

where did u "rescue" him from??


----------



## Rocky (Sep 22, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> is there anything wrong with it?




He edited it after our comments it just said "Emma are you here still" or something


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 22, 2008)

Why did you rescue the snake , where from , is it injured ?? 
who had a 45 watt globe ....


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 22, 2008)

And where are you located?


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 22, 2008)

You are unlikely to get any useful advice unless you make the effort to give some details first.


----------



## -Peter (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd say it was meant as a PM.


----------



## pat_adel (Sep 22, 2008)

i got him from a private sale in salisbury in adelaide and thats what the person had in there as heating an i rescued him because he didnt look healthy and its not injured i took him to the vet and he said besides him being under sized he was ok i just wanted to know what he needs


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 22, 2008)

Ooooh. I understand now. How old is the snake, how large is the enclosure? He needs a heat source, water bowl and hide.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 22, 2008)

pat_adel said:


> i got him from a private sale in salisbury in adelaide and thats what the person had in there as heating an i rescued him because he didnt look healthy and its not injured i took him to the vet and he said besides him being under sized he was ok i just wanted to know what he needs



So you brought a snake that came with an enclosure and you would like some info on how to set it up ?? 

he will need heat , water , hides , escape proof enclosure , a supply of food .


----------



## inthegrass (Sep 22, 2008)

can i ask, why are you doing a rescue if you are not sure what to do.
i believe you are trying to help it but if you are going to do rescues you should have done a wires course or same.
cheers


----------



## pat_adel (Sep 22, 2008)

from what he has told me he is about 13 months old and the enclosure is about 1 and half foot square hence the reason i need a new one and he has a food bowl and a hide cave and he is about 1 and a half foot long


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 25, 2008)

What kind of snake?


----------



## Hooglabah (Sep 25, 2008)

pat_adel a coastal is gonna end up as a very very large snake. but use the "food bowl" as a water dish just clean it thoughly first, the put a box with a hole cut in the side as a hide box (somthing big enough that he can get inside) and a 60 watt blue party bulb will heat that small enclosure just fine. then you need to get some frozen rats or mice depending on how big he is keep em in the freezer and feed him a defrosted one once a week ( just put it in a plastic bag and put some hot water in a dish and put the rat in the bag in there try to get the water to cover the rat in the bag so it defrosts quicker) then dangle it from a pair of tweezers to till he grabs it. then you can start looking for a new enclosure keep in mind you will probably need somthing 150cm high x 150 wide x 60 cm+ deep with plenty of climbing braches and such. but you wont need that for a while is he is still small. you need to tell us how big he is (roughly) and weather hes feeding or not ect ect


----------



## Hooglabah (Sep 25, 2008)

get him weaner rats or fuzzy rats for feeding and an enclosure 100cm h x 100cm w x 60 cm d that will keep him happy for many years till he gets to about 7 or 8 feet long any way


----------



## jessb (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you licensed? Was the previous owner licensed? it all sounds pretty dodgy...


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 25, 2008)

What's it doing in the oven?









8)


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 25, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> What's it doing in the oven?8)


 
Ah... where did that come from?

Mate you may want to "rescue" this snake but unless you have a licence and the person you bought it off has a licence then it is ILLEGAL for you to keep this animal for any amount of time. Sad but true...


----------



## Danni (Sep 25, 2008)

In SA you dont need a licence, if you only have the one reptile.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 26, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> Ah... where did that come from?



The same place half the other stoopid comments have come from :lol:


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Sep 26, 2008)

Mate, where are you located? the easiest thing is to find someone local who knows their stuff to come and have a look and give you advice on what needs to be done. 

Are you licenced? How old are you? Is there any chance you could post some pictures of the snake and the set up?


----------



## Stitched (Sep 28, 2008)

Head down to scales n tails on prospect road, ( i think you are north if you got it from salisbury)
They'll set you up with everything you need.


----------



## pat_adel (Oct 17, 2008)

hey every one i have got a 4 foot tank for him now i went down to scails and tails and got everything i need now he is happy as larry lol he is about 2 foot long i will get some pics up here asap


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 17, 2008)

make sure theres a light cage around his heat source so he doesnt burn himself,..thats my 2 cents,..!!


----------



## fraser888 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mate are you licenced? And was the seller licenced. If not you are doing something illegal and you need to let it go.


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Oct 18, 2008)

here in SA we can have 1 reptile without a permet so hes NOT doing something illegal


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 18, 2008)

pat_adel said:


> i got him from a private sale in salisbury in adelaide and thats what the person had in there as heating an i rescued him because he didnt look healthy and its not injured i took him to the vet and he said besides him being under sized he was ok i just wanted to know what he needs


 Do you have a license?
How did you rescue him?, you BOUGHT him.


----------

